# body shape!



## burmalane (Jan 21, 2011)

what shape do you like the best! going to make this a poll


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

To look at, or to play?

I mean I love the look of my Iceman, and it is so comfortable and balanced to hold, but then there is something about a Les Paul, that no other guitar comes close to--
I mean the Iceman is more comfortable, but something about my Les Paul just lends itself to rocking out, or getting all bluesy.

Other shapes have their strengths as well, so tough to choose.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have always liked the 335 shape. I guess I'm into the traditional look, the symmetry and the "f" holes.

The LP shape is also a favourite. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing you're talking about looks (hence why the thread is called body shapes)

Really tough call between the SG and the V for me, but i'ma go with the V since i have one on it's way


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Les Paul...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i said other, because for me, there really isn't one. there are shapes i like less than others, but they all seem to work pretty well in certain situations. as an aside, the explorer shape is one i was surprised to not see as part of the list.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like Strats the best in terms of both looks and playability, but I play mostly Les Pauls for the tone


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The 335 shape is the best but I think it looks best with the scooped out portion on one side only like the pic below.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

As far as the classic shapes go, it's the SG hands down for me.

I seem to be leaning towards weird off-set shapes like this one lately:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really love the single cut body: Tele, Les Paul!
THose two are my favs!


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

As much as I love my tele (well, ASAT). My favorite shape of late is the offset glory of the Jazzmaster. The scale length feels a lot longer than anything else I play, but it still feels amazing. 
I've also got a Duo-Sonic that's got a sweet little curve to it. 

And there's something beautiful about holding a pre-03 Parker Fly in your hands, despite the strange looks to it.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

delete some more


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For any of you that didn't choose an arch top hollow body, read post #8 again.hwopv


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for me, the strat body will always be the most iconic.

however, a couple of other bodies have always intrigued me:

first and formost is the joe satriani ibanez body. sleek and futuristic. i'd get one in a heartbeat if they were offered with a non-floyd rose trem.

the second is the ovation breadwinner.

and, somewhat off-topic, no one will ever beat the fender headstock for esthetics and practicality.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Scottone said:


> As far as the classic shapes go, it's the SG hands down for me.
> 
> I seem to be leaning towards weird off-set shapes like this one lately:


Whats the info on this one, looks cool to me


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whats the info on this one, looks cool to me


MotorAve LeMans. SG-like construction (all mahogany, set neck), but with better balance and stability (it actually stays in tune).


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the sound of both Les Paul's and Strats, but feel wise the Strat does it for me. Looks would have to be Les Paul for me, but I'd rather play my guitar than look at it.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

teles and les pauls for sure.

strats, ibanez and prs guitars are ugly as hell to me.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks wise, PRS double cuts and Carvin CT's looks great to me.
But I love LP's the most in terms of what rock and roll "IS".
I like strats for comfort too.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my les pauls.

as well, LOL at SG sitting with 0 votes


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If we're talking a guitar that looks like a guitar (i.e. traditional), I have to go with the Les Paul. Kind of standard OOO or OM body with single Florentine cutaway. Love the arched top, giving it depth and 3D-ism. An ES-175 is a close second for me.

If we're talking a guitar that looks like a coffee table (i.e. non-traditional), an Explorer. Something about that shape just resonates with me. And they are very comfortable to play.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

blam said:


> I love my les pauls.
> 
> as well, LOL at SG sitting with 0 votes


1 now...I've always loved the shape - maybe it's the symmetry or the devil horns...lol - makes me think of Robbie Krieger I guess, and I'm a big fan...still don't have one though, but will likely have one for my collection some day


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I always thought Halle Berrie and Jessica Alba had pretty nice body shapes.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll play all sorts of guitars, so shape is not a huge consideration. But in recent years, my favourite shape is Godin's... I'm thinking the LG, the Exit 22, the Radiator, the SD and SDxt series. Super comfortable and great playability.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

The only SG I'd ever want is one of those 70's or 80's SGs with that big metal Maestro vibrola...What a looker!!!!


----------

